# quail



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about quail? If there is a kind that are friendly, or anything


----------



## myothernewname (Aug 30, 2013)

Coturnix are easy to raise. Mine stay calm when I'm around them. I'm hoping I get a good hatch. Lockdown today and due Friday the 13th.


----------

